# OBS Studio does not work under user



## DenisVS (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi!
I want to stream my online video to Youtube.
The most appropriate software is OBS Studio.
multimedia/obs-studio

Under the user obs does not work:

```
info: ---------------------------------
info: audio settings reset:
        samples per sec: 44100
        speakers:        2
The X11 connection broke: No error (code 0)
XIO:  fatal IO error 22 (Invalid argument) on X server "unix:0.0"
      after 28 requests (28 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

But under root it's works fine:

```
info: ---------------------------------
info: audio settings reset:
       samples per sec: 44100
        speakers:        2
info: OpenGL version: 3.2.0 NVIDIA 304.134

info: ---------------------------------
info: video settings reset:
        base resolution:   1280x1024
```

What's the cause?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 3, 2017)

Can you start X at all as a regular user?


----------



## DenisVS (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes, of course, I work as regular user permanently.


----------

